# Dehaviland museum today



## ollieholmes (Jan 29, 2006)

Heres just a few of my photos, the rest are all on my site now:





Dove




Port side concrete mould for Hornet fuesalages




Dh heron




Dh heron again




Comet cockpit




Dove interior




view up starboard boom of Sea Vixen.




Mosquito under restoration.




Cockpit of above mosquito




Dh88 Comet racer replica. And on the right a Dragon Rapide under restoration to fly.




The cockpit of the Comet Racer
If you whant to see more look at my site:
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/ollieswebspace


----------



## Glider (Jan 29, 2006)

Can I suggest that you put a label on each of them. Some of them are interesting in particular the second one which if memory serves me correctly is one of the moulds used in the construction of the Port? side of the Mossie. 
I say this as a number of people on the site have experience in building aircraft. The Mossie construction method was close to unique and this unattractive lump was a significant part of the build process. It shows just how different it was.


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooops. I will adjust that now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 29, 2006)

Very very cool!


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you, have you seen the others on my site?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't think so - where is it?


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 29, 2006)

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/ollieswebspace/
go to airshow photos and its the bottom link there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 29, 2006)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

Good stuff Ollie.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you all. I am the kind of person that sticks my camera through a gap if i can. The picture of the dove coclpit was taken through a hole in the cockpit door barely larger than my lens.


----------

